# 2" by 2" square 'mortise'... 9 inches deep. Helppppp lol



## joelsuraci (Jan 22, 2007)

Okay, so basically I have a bunch of square holes I have been making in teak columns that are 9" in diameter and 5 feet in length. They are 2" x 2" and 9 inches deep - they don't have to be perfect as they are not really mortises per se - a loose fitting 2"x2"x12" piece of wood is sliding into them, but it is not being glued, and it should be loose enough that it can just be pulled out by hand very easily - but tight enough that it's maybe got a total of 1/4 to 1/8 inch play at most vertically and horizontally. 
Using a bit, I have been basically boring out a 2" hole, and then chiseling out the remainder, which, after some work, comes out to be a decent and fairly clean result that I am happy with. Except for all the work. This is production, and I will probably end up doing somewhere around 550 of these, and it is teak, and it is partially end grain I am chiseling. Anyone have any ideas? I saw a chain mortiser, which looked like it might do the trick, and quite rapidly, but I could not really find enough info on them. Anything else that might do the trick? The holes need to be straight, square, and fairly clean - but again, not perfect for a tenon or anything.
I was also thinking of a hacksaw of sorts which would work for going across the endgrain portion, but would obviously not for going with the grain, as the column is 5 feet long. Is there something that cuts straight, that's open ended, that has a 10 inch long, less than 2" wide blade?
Thanks for any help


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

A chain mortiser would be the way to go.

Are you atleast using a corner chisel? Amazon.com: 1" Robert Sorby #287 Heavy Duty Corner Chisel: Home Improvement :smile:


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> A chain mortiser would be the way to go.
> 
> Are you atleast using a corner chisel? Video Link: http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Sorby-Heavy-Corner-Chisel/dp/B004HIQBNG :smile:


I second the corner chisel.


----------



## joelsuraci (Jan 22, 2007)

Have not been using a corner chisel! Great idea - not sure if I can get one big enough - though striking from both sides is fine, as the seem where they meet wouldn't have to be picture perfect since it's inside the hole.
Thanks for the advice!
Anyone have experience with a chain mortiser?
Seems like there's not much selection...


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

Might try posting in the "timber framing" section. I looked into one myself (for split rail fence post) but decided to go with the ole drill and chisel. That's one of those machines that would need to pay for itself, and I just couldn't see it doing that for me.


----------

